# Tutorial: Port Forwarding in ZTE ZXDSL 831AII Modem    100% working!



## jal_desai (Jul 31, 2008)

ZTE ZXDSL 831AII is a new modem which is being provided by BSNL upon new DataOne Broadband Connection. One may find it difficult to configure it when it comes to port forwarding in this modem. 

Even on Portforward.com, a tutorial is NOT available as it is a very new modem. Its older counterparts have been tutorialized over there. Hence I am writing a tutorial on how to port forward ZTE ZXDSL 831AII Modem.

Follow the screen shots.

*Step 1: (Refer Screenshot 1)*

Open 192.168.1.1 in IE or Opera and login to the modem

_Screenshot 1:_

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/scr1.png


*Step 2: (Refer Screenshot 2)*

In the configuration menu, click Internet.

_Screenshot 2:_

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/scr2.png


*Step 3: (Refer Screenshot 3)*

In the table you see, click on Disconnect.

_Screenshot 3:_

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/scr3.png


*Step 4: (Refer Screenshot 4)*

Now click Advanced...| Status . Due to this you will notice more options popping up in the left hand side menu panel. 

_Screenshot 4:_

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/scr4.png


*Step 5: (Refer Screenshot 5)*

Click on Configuration menu and you will see loads of options. Now you need to click on Advanced Security option.

_Screenshot 5:_

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/scr5.png


*Step 6: (Refer Screenshot 6)*

Click on Port Forwarding.

_Screenshot 6:_

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/scr6.png


*Step 7: (Refer Screenshot 7)*

Here you will find an option to add a port you want to forward. Click on Add button.

_Screenshot 7:_

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/scr7.png


*Step 8: (Refer Screenshot 8 )*

Here, be a little careful. Now you are in the 'Add new port forwarding rule' window. In the 'Application Name' field, choose User Defined and give it a name Jessica Alba (just kiddin, name it as u wish).

In 'Forward to internal host IP Address' field, fill your STATIC IP Address. {Dont know how to make a Static IP? Click here}

Now you will see 3 rows. We just need One row. In ANY ONE row, give the port number 61281. (You are free to use any other port number). DO NOT fill all the rows; it will cause error.

Click 'Apply' button.

_Screenshot 8:_

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/scr8.png


*Step 9: (Refer Screenshot 9)*

Click on 'System' on the left hand side menu pane.

_Screenshot 9:_

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/scr9.png


*Step 10: (Refer Screenshot 10)*

Click on 'Reset & Restart' option.

_Screenshot 10:_

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/scr10.png


*Step 11: (Refer Screenshot 11)*

Directly click on 'Restart' option. DO NOT check-mark 'Reset to factory default settings'. Wait about 90 seconds for the modem to restart. 

_Screenshot 11:_

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/scr11.png



There you are. Open any BitTorrent client and use the port number same as you used in port forwarding (here we used 61281).


----------



## Amir.php (Aug 1, 2008)

Good effort jal.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## vutonium (Aug 6, 2008)

My modem doesnt remember settings upon power loss.It goes back to default factory settings whenever it is turned on. What must be the problem??
I had once used the reset switch on the modem coz i was told to.Since then I've been facing this problem.


----------



## kanewilliam (Aug 7, 2008)

Its not bcoz of the power loss ur modem is not remembering anything its bcoz of the reset button u have hitted so configure it again or otherwise see whether ur reset button has released properly as u might have hit it hard


----------



## Devrath_ND (Aug 7, 2008)

what do youmean portforwarding and how will it affect me


----------



## jal_desai (Aug 9, 2008)

^^imagine ur modem to be a big big wall with some holes here and there to go on the opposite side... then these ports are those holes  ... they are given numbers... identification of valid packets are done and then only they are transferred thru ports to the vast internet through modem... similar is the thing for incoming packets (packet=small part of information). If this is the situation then port forwarding merely means 'makin' a hole yourself for speedy data transfer. i m knowingly not using 'technical' words to make u exactly understand wats actually goin on


----------



## leozworld (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi , i tried as you said. It worked as you said, but the yellow light does not go, also when i click the test to check if it is open button, then it does not pass the test.
what could be the issue, i tried to check the default entry 7676 port number, it was open.



jal_desai said:


> ZTE ZXDSL 831AII is a new modem which is being provided by BSNL upon new DataOne Broadband Connection. One may find it difficult to configure it when it comes to port forwarding in this modem.
> 
> Even on Portforward.com, a tutorial is NOT available as it is a very new modem. Its older counterparts have been tutorialized over there. Hence I am writing a tutorial on how to port forward ZTE ZXDSL 831AII Modem.
> 
> ...


----------



## josephjohn (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi everybody I got error when I reached the last step.

The error is

*When      Error* *    Severity* *     Error Description*
          173003                      error-                                 silent                  security:Session -- Prot: 6, 192.168.1.3:1054 > 67.202.67.98:80 163.952 ~ 222.762 size 962/6731 time-out                                  		                                                        173003                  error-silent                  security:Session -- Prot: 6, 192.168.1.3:1053 > 67.202.67.98:80 163.952 ~ 222.762 size 1716/13263 time-out                                  		                                                        173003                  error-silent                  security:Session -- Prot: 6, 192.168.1.3:1052 > 67.202.67.98:80 163.952 ~ 222.762 size 1716/12187 time-out                                  		                                                        173005                  error-silent                  security:231.612 Blocked Prot=17, 90.227.90.7:14661 > 117.196.128.105:3128 -Disallowed Destination IP                                  		                                                        173008                  error-silent                  security:234.992 Blocked Prot=17, 90.227.90.7:14661 > 117.196.128.105:3128 -Disallowed Destination IP                                  		                                                        173010                  error-silent                  security:236.742 Blocked Prot=6, 117.196.149.20:2749 > 117.196.128.105:445, S Seq=-78872901, Ack=0 -Disallowed Destination IP                                  		                                                        173010                  error-silent                  security:236.752 Blocked Prot=6, 117.196.128.105:445 > 117.196.149.20:2749, AR Seq=0, Ack=-78872900 -No Existing Session                                  		                                                        173011                  error-silent                  security:238.272 Blocked Prot=17, 90.227.90.7:14661 > 117.196.128.105:3128 -Disallowed Destination IP                                  		                                                        173013                  error-silent                  security:239.692 Blocked Prot=6, 117.196.149.20:2749 > 117.196.128.105:445, S Seq=-78872901, Ack=0 -Disallowed Destination IP                                  		                                                        173013                  error-silent                  security:239.692 Blocked Prot=6, 117.196.128.105:445 > 117.196.149.20:2749, AR Seq=0, Ack=-78872900 -No Existing Session                                  		                                                        173014                  error-silent                  security:240.432 Blocked Prot=6, 118.101.71.142:3233 > 117.196.128.105:62249, S Seq=460422535, Ack=0 -Disallowed Destination IP                                  		                                                        173014                  error-silent                  security:240.432 Blocked Prot=6, 117.196.128.105:62249 > 118.101.71.142:3233, AR Seq=0, Ack=460422536 -No Existing Session                                  		                                                        173015                  error-failure                  webserver: Error adding NAT reserved mapping pool uTorrent@IpPppoe_0_35_161288612883706128861288                                  		                                                        173015                  error-failure                  webserver: Failed to create node type 'ImFwNATresvMap'                                  		                                                        173015                  error-failure                  webserver: Failed to create node





Please help any body


----------



## seel1990 (Nov 29, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> ZTE ZXDSL 831AII is a new modem which is being provided by BSNL upon new DataOne Broadband Connection. One may find it difficult to configure it when it comes to port forwarding in this modem.
> 
> Even on Portforward.com, a tutorial is NOT available as it is a very new modem. Its older counterparts have been tutorialized over there. Hence I am writing a tutorial on how to port forward ZTE ZXDSL 831AII Modem.
> 
> ...


Hello sir,
I did port forwarding to port 21,for m ftp server, but i cannot access my f6tp server
plz help me sir,

Hello i used fille zilla serevr to set up my ftp server,
i forwarded port to 21 in both router and firewall,
but still i cannot access my ftp server using my external ip adress,
but i can use it using my internal ip adress,
is it works from outside network,?
plz tell me sir,


----------



## jal_desai (Nov 30, 2008)

^^ try a 5 digit port number and then try to connect again and make sure you forward the same port in both ur router and modem... if this fails, use just ur modem and temporarily disconnect the router. hope this help... 

as u said it works in ur internal ip address but problem arise in external ip address. then make sure u have configured ur router well.. as of now i can provide only this much info... i will try to find out some more info.



josephjohn said:


> Hi everybody I got error when I reached the last step.
> 
> The error is
> 
> ...



i too experienced same errors in the last phases during some tweaks with my modem. I used to do a COLD restart  of the  modem and start it after 5-10 mins.. reconfigure again .. and hopefully ur problem will be solved..


----------



## pagol123 (Jan 12, 2009)

Can you please try to solve my Problem


 I am using Huawei EC325 NIC USB data card provided by BSNL in Assam. Now my problem is that I cant forward the port for using bittorrent, As i tryed my best to search all tutorial but as newbie in netwark techniques i cant use that. 
But with out proper port forward i am getting only 1 to 4 kpbs speed, but in DAP I am getting in between 15-30 kpbs speed. 

 Please solve my problem


----------



## soha567 (May 30, 2009)

hi everyone
Port Forwarding in ZTE ZXDSL 831AII Modem Tutorial by  jal_desai but Screenshot not display please Screenshot display in Tutorial. 

soha567


----------



## jal_desai (Jun 2, 2009)

Hello Soha567, I know that the screenshots are not working now and I am so sorry for that. But I have uploaded a video tutorial explaining the same. The video is just *728 KB* so please download it here: 

*www.filefactory.com/file/af3578g/n/Port_Forwarding_ZXDSL_831_avi

The whole tutorial is explained on my blog too: *jal-infotech.blogspot.com/2008/07/zte-zxdsl-831aii-is-new-modem-which-is.html


----------



## soha567 (Jun 13, 2009)

thanks for port forward avi file


----------

